# Cauldron Creep



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

After much consternation, fiddling, and changing my mind for 4 months I finished my first cauldron prop. I like ScareFx's witch, but http://flickr.com/photos/kreggg/sets/72157608623037878/ don't have European witches, and I wanted my cannibals to be a tribe of undead, so I made a skeleton instead.

Here is what I started out with in my head, sketching at work last year on lunch break:










and here is how he turned out:




























and a video:






Thanks for looking. If you want to learn how he was made, you can read about him in my general prop discussion thread here.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

*That thing is great*. Good work


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I really like this ..
that first pic is cool


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I love it


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

He's just awesome!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

So cool. I love it. 

.. hmm that's been said already hasn't it?
I havent had enuff coffee yet to think of anything original to say, but I really really like your work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can I adopt him?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Your tiki witch turned out awesome.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That is so awesome, great name for it also!:jol:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That first picture is freakin' awesome.... he's a great prop!


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

He's absolutely crazy! Are you going to post any additional instructions in the general prop thread? 

Where did you learn to draw like that?????


----------

